# 

## Dr.opsik

No własnie. Jaką wkrętarkę akumulatorową polecilibyscie do wkręcania wkrętów w robotach z płytami GK?
  Czy musi mieć jak najwięcej woltów, watów, amperów, czy czego tam jeszcze, czy też jakieś inne kryteria wływają na jej długie działanie i siłę wkręcania? Jak się w ogóle ma jedno do drugiego? 
   Jestem, jeżeli chodzi o akumulatorówki kompletnym laikiem, a chciałbym żeby mi się już kable nie plątały pod nogami, więc doradźcie please co kupić.
 Czy hilti,makita, czy jeszcze coś innego?
pozdrawiam
 Artur

----------


## MarzannaPG

My używamy Boscha, 18 V, bardzo dobrze się sprawuje już trzeci rok.

----------


## Cpt_Q

Witaj,
Ja sobie kiedyś kupiłem w promocji w Makro z 5 lat temu wiertarko-wkręcarkę SKIL. I jestem zadowolony. Nieduża, lekka, płyty GK przykręcała i różne inne rzeczy tyż. Dziurek też trochę porobiła (I robi nadal). Aha - jej dodatkowa zaleta - 12 V. Jak będę kiedyś miał problem z akumulatorkiem, to zawsze mogę podłączyć pod samochodowy lub motocyklowy. A w ogóle to marek i modeli tyle, że każdy pewnie ma swoich kibiców. Kup sobie taką, jaka Ci dobrze w ręku będzie leżeć  :wink: 
Aha, nie oszczędzaj na końcówkach, te tanie w ładnych okrągłych pudełeczkach po kilka złotych to badziewie do prawie jednorazowanego użytku. Muszą być z dobrej stali, aby posłużyły dłużej. 

I wkręcaj z powodzeniem!
Cpt_Q

----------


## GL35

Ja w tym celu kupiłem (jeszcze nie używałem) BOSCH IXO 2 . Bardzo mała,(schowasz do kieszeni wchodząc na drabinę) wystarczająco mocna, brak pamięci aku, z podświetlaniem. Kolega używa poprzedniej wersji przywiezionej z Niemiec ok. 3-4 lata i twierdzi, że to jego trzecia ręka.

----------


## andre59

Ja używam Skil (grupa Bosch) 12V z dwoma akumulatorami w zestawie. Jak jeden pracuje drugi się ładuje. Teraz kupiłbym na wyższe napięcie (większy moment obrotowy czyli można wiercić otwory o większej średnicy) ale do przykręcania płyt g-k ta co mam w zupełności wystarcza.

----------


## Dr.opsik

Dzieki za pomoc  :smile:  
 Czyli dobrze rozumiem,że np:12V to gorzej od 18.8V, a ta z kolei od 24V? Lepsza będzie ta, co ma najwięcej voltów?
  Zalezy mi na tym,żeby działała jak najdłużej przy wkręcaniu wkrętów, do wiercenia mam wiertarkę sieciową, chociaż jak coś niecoś przewierci, to nie będzie źle.
  Jak patrzę np: na allegro, to jest tego tyle, że głowa boli i nie wiadomo co wybrać.
pzdrw

----------


## duch07

Używam Metabo 12 V.Ma funkcje impulsowego dokręcania-odkrecania,dwa akumulatory.Już dwa lata pracuje bez zarzutu   :big grin:  .Pozdro

----------


## andre59

Profesjonalne wkrętarki pracują przy napięciu 24V. To świadczy o tym, że wyższe napięcie zapewnia lepszy komfort pracy ale za znacznie większe pieniądze.
Skil, którego używam, pracuje przy 12V a jedno ładowanie akumulatora wystarcza na przykręcenie dwóch całych płyt g-k po 68 wkrętów na jedną płytę.
Tak więc, jak już wcześniej pisałem dobrze jest mieć dwa akumulatory. Jeden pracuje, drugi się ładuje   :smile:

----------


## Dr.opsik

A czy nie jest istotna pojemność aku?




> Skil, którego używam, pracuje przy 12V a jedno ładowanie akumulatora wystarcza na przykręcenie dwóch całych płyt g-k po 68 wkrętów na jedną płytę.


      Kurczę felek, ja myślałem o przykręcaniu ok. 20 płyt dziennie   :cry:  . Czy warto w takim razie w ogóle wchodzić w akumulatorówkę?

----------


## andre59

Pojemność akumulatora jest istotna. Im większa tym więcej energii aku jest w stanie zmagazynować. Moje akumulatory mają po 1,2 Ah.
Masz zamiar pracować od świtu do ciemnej nocy?
Gratuluję zapału i wytrzymałości. Pod sufitem jest trochę cieplej niż na poziomie podłogi.

----------


## rafałek

Mam "firmowego" PEGASUSA (  :Wink2:  ) z aku 12V. Uzytkuję go już 3 rok. Płyt może i nim nie przykręcałęm, ale wykonuję wiele innych prac w domu i na budowie. Jak na razie jestem zadowolony. Nawet jak mi teraz padnie to za te pieniądze warto było.

----------


## Dr.opsik

> Masz zamiar pracować od świtu do ciemnej nocy?


Nie, moi pracownicy pracują po 10 godzin dziennie. 




> Pod sufitem jest trochę cieplej niż na poziomie podłogi.


  Tego nie rozumiem, jeżeli to drwina to no comments, jeżeli nie, to odpowiadam że oprócz sufitów wykonujemy również ścianki działowe i trzeba czasami przykręcać na poziomie podłogi.

Generalnie rozumiem, że im więcej Ah, tym wkrętarka lepsza niezależnie od napięcia (volty)? Czy tak?

----------


## andre59

Ani mi w głowie drwić z kogokolwiek. Po prostu ostatnio przykręcałem płyty g-k do sufitu. A ponieważ ostatnio pogoda nie szczędzi nam ciepła więc trochę się zmęczyłem.
Co do spraw technicznych to wyższe napięcie zasilania daje większą siłę na wrzecionie a większa pojemność akumulatora dłuższy czas pracy wkrętarki.
Uważam, że powinieneś kupić wkrętarkę o napięciu pracy co najmniej 12V i możliwie o jak największej pojemności akumulatorów.

----------


## Dr.opsik

Andre w takim razie wsio ok  :smile: .




> wyższe napięcie zasilania daje większą siłę na wrzecionie a większa pojemność akumulatora dłuższy czas pracy wkrętarki.


 To jest bardzo cenna rada, dzieki. JUż mniej-więcej  :Wink2:   wiem czego chcę i czym się kierować przy wyborze sprzętu. A może jeszcze coś ktoś może dopowiedzieć?
 pzdrw

----------


## rafałek

WIększy akumulator to większa pojemność ale też i większa waga. Trzeba się zastanowić co potrzeba - mocy czy czasu pracy. Jeśli czasy pracy przy niewielkich obciążeniach to może lepiej mniejsze napięcie - dzięki temu przy podobnej masie akumulatora będziesz miał większą pojemność kosztem mocy.

----------


## damiang

Kupiłem za bodajże 120 zł Kinzo 18V z dwoma aku.
Nie używałem jej jeszcze do ciężkich prac, bo takich nie miałem, ale ogólnie jestem zadowolony z zakupu.

----------


## JackD

kupiłem Einhell bavaria 14.4.V z 2 bateriami..... zadnych ciężkich prac ale,. coś przewiercić... przede wszyskim wkręcić... czyli stale pod ręką
Jak na razie jestem zadowolony, jedyne co to przy wieceniu. lekkie bicie futerka, ale cóz jest to tylko wkrętarka
cena w promocji... 99.- zł...

----------


## KrzysiekSw

Miałem Einhela zwykłą wiertarkę przez rok, miała 2 lata gwarancji, właśnie po oddaniu do naprawy oddali mi pieniążki za wiertarkę - fakt, że była tania.
Wkrętarkę kupiłem marki Budget w Makro za bodajże 108 złotych, 18V , dwa akumulatory, komplet niezłych końcówek. Przy całodzienym płytowaniu - akumulatory pracowały - jeden dwa razy, drugi jeden raz. Ale gdy jeden pracował, drugi się ładował - nie narzekam.

----------


## slawomir potecki

> Andre w takim razie wsio ok .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				wyższe napięcie zasilania daje większą siłę na wrzecionie a większa pojemność akumulatora dłuższy czas pracy wkrętarki.
> 			
> ...


dobrzy fachowcy powinni uzywac specjalnych wkretarek sieciowych . np. fa. makita , z wbudowanym sprzeglem . no i oczywiscie specjalna koncowka z kolnierzem z tworzywa sztucznego . taka wlasnie ja mam juz kilka lat .   :Wink2:   pozdrawiam

----------


## Dr.opsik

> dobrzy fachowcy powinni uzywac specjalnych wkretarek sieciowych . np. fa. makita , z wbudowanym sprzeglem . no i oczywiscie specjalna koncowka z kolnierzem


Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi "dobry fachowcu", mam nie jedną, a cztery wkrętarki sieciowe hilti st 1800 , ale mam kaprys kupić sobie dobrą akumulatorową to chciałem dowiedzieć się czegoś więcej o tego rodzaju sprzęcie.  Ale widzę że ze zwykłego pytania o sprzęt wyciągasz olbrzymie wnioski na temat czyjejś fachowości, McGyver po prostu. Szkoda że forumowicze nie posiadają Twojej wiedzy o "dobry fachowcu", nie byłoby tylu fuszerek na ich budowach, bo od razu wiedzieliby kto zacz.

----------


## andre59

Jedna istotna uwaga.
Przykręcając płyty g-k akumulator rozładuje się w ciągu 1-1,5 godziny.  
Ładowanie trwa ok. 3 godziny.
Tak więc jedną wkrętarką, nawet z dwoma akumulatorami, nie da rady utrzymać takiego tempa pracy jak przy korzystaniu z wkrętarki sieciowej.
W tej sytuacji jedyną zaletą akumulatorówki jest brak przewodów elektrycznych plączących się pod nogami.

----------


## Dr.opsik

> W tej sytuacji jedyną zaletą akumulatorówki jest brak przewodów elektrycznych plączących się pod nogami


 O to właśnie chodzi, ponieważ w momencie przykręcania płyty są sytuacje, że nie można uzyć podnośnika i trzyma ją dwóch ludzi, a trzeci się śpieszy żeby przykręcić, a wtedy właśnie dziwnym trafem zaplącze mu się przewód, a to wokół nóg, a to wokół rusztowania itp, a trzymającym mdleją ręce. Pomyslałem więc żeby stabilizować płytę kilkoma wkrętami akumulatorowką, a później któryś z nich weźmie sieciówkę i będzie jechał taśmowo całe pomieszczenie.

Myślę o czymś takim   http://www.allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=63453486
Co Wy na to? Warto?

----------


## [email protected]

Witam,

Polecam Einhella Bavaria 18V z dwoma akumulatorami. 
Zrobiłem tą wkrętarką całe poddasze w K-G, wkręcałem nią sporo dybli stalowych przy budowaniu balustrady, wieciłem nią w cegle widią (nie ma udaru ale jakoś szło a prądu nie było pod ręką). Używam też do odkręcania i dokręcania śrub - ma spory moment obrotowy.
Reasumując za 50% ceny zielonego Bosha kupiłem świetną wkrętarkę, z której jestem bardzo zadowolony!

----------


## Tomek_J

> Mam "firmowego" PEGASUSA (  ) z aku 12V.


A ja - równie "firmowy" Topex 14.4V, kupiony "aż" za 65 złotych. Używam dwa lata, głównie do bardzo licznych prac w drewnie. Działa, sprawdza się w 100%. Jako rzekł Rafałek: "Nawet jak mi teraz padnie to za te pieniądze warto było."

----------


## Adasio

Jednym z podstawowych cech wkrętarki jest tak zwana zdolność wkręcania pod obciążeniem (moment obrotowy) wyrażany w Nm (newtonometry). Czym większa liczba tym mocniejsza wkrętarka i będzie można nią wkręcać większe śrubki bez wcześniejszego nawiercania w drewnie otworków. Do płyt K-G nie potrzeba jakiegoś siłacza więc prawie każda się nadaje.
Profesjolane mają sprzegło (aby nie zrobić dziury wkrętem "taki stop" w płycie) ale to inna bajka cenowa. (makita, atlas copco).

----------


## rafałek

> Profesjolane mają sprzegło (aby nie zrobić dziury wkrętem "taki stop" w płycie) ale to inna bajka cenowa. (makita, atlas copco).


Jeśli myślimy o tym samym to teraz większość ma takie sprzęgło. Możesz siłę na jakiej zadział regulować w zależności od materiału. To nie jakiś super wynalazek i mają go nawet najtańsze marketowe modele - nie wiem tylko czy wszystkie, ale te które oglądałem tak.

----------


## bigmario4

Dobrej firmy bo:sprawdzona
12V bo:lekka
2 akumulatory bo:zawsze sprawna
Akumulatory 2,6Ah do 3Ah bo:dłużej pracują(ale drogie)
Np.Makita 6317D 
Zaglądnij na eBay lub Allegro

----------

